# Hardcore Bulking Introduction - Part I



## Arnold (Nov 21, 2012)

by Gavin Kane Off-season; a bodybuilder?s favorite time of year and the favorite words whispered after a recent contest. So the time is here, what are you going to do about it? First step is to determine what you want to do and set some goals. You cannot achieve anything without a plan. Those who [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## longworthb (Nov 21, 2012)

Good read bro


----------

